# Handy dandy 5$ yard sale item



## Michaelcookplum (May 1, 2011)

I already had one of these but I couldnt resist, guy selling it said he wasn't sure how it worked and that they don't even make wall hung toilets anymore. Guess he's not a plumber


----------

